# rollers better easier to train br/vs or



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I have read the basic differences in the rollers body,shape etc.but for a new comer just starting out with rollers which breed would be easier to train and to enjoy flying etc.I am looking to just watch them hobby not compete but also want a roller that will roll.I train dogs and comparison you have your steady chevy truck which is the german shepherd,then you have your corvette which is your malinois.I have 4 malinois drive is better quicker hi drive dog trying to find this in the rollerThanks


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it is not whether they are easier to train, but rather how good they are at rolling. There is a website which concentrates on breeding Birmingham rollers:http://www.rollerpigeon.com/index.php

If you want a rolling bird you can try Birmingham roller breed. Unfortunately hawks and falcons like to get them. There are families/strain in them that flies differently. Some fly lower than others, for example. Some can get lost easier. Some have good homing ability.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Birmingham rollers are the best at what they do. I don't know of any other rolling breeds that perform in the air, with that much roll.
There are a lot of strains of Birminghams though, like Jaconettes, Pensoms, Rubies, Continentals, and probably more.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

Better than oriental rollers?I was thinking the orientals would be better about dodging the hawks which I have alot of in my area last year they got some of my chickens


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

The Orientals get hit by hawks also. They ain't bullet proof. I lost my whole flying team to hawks and falcons this year. I'll raise more and start again.


Larry


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I raise & sell the James Turner family bloodline. They are very smart which makes them
easy to train. I get $25 each for yearlings old enough to sex. They also come into the roll at 3 to 4 months old. Included is a DVD on training rollers by James Turner. 
Regards Danny Joe


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

kelliepulido said:


> Better than oriental rollers?I was thinking the orientals would be better about dodging the hawks which I have alot of in my area last year they got some of my chickens


The oriental rollers are better than Birmingham rollers in evading predators because they are diving breed. But they act more like a tumbler than rollers.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

kelliepulido said:


> Better than oriental rollers?I was thinking the orientals would be better about dodging the hawks which I have alot of in my area last year they got some of my chickens


If they are young and not trained they are just as easy to catch as birminghams, but if you train them for 2 month and they survive. 95% hawk wont catch them. I have 4 oriental rollers that get attacked everyday single day for more than 4 month sometimes more than 5 attacks per day and i never lost one except 2 young ones that were only 1 month old. Like Rod said OR are more like tumblers but they do sometimes 3-4 rolls.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think Oriental rollers evolved from fighting falcons so hawks are secondary worries. It is true that young birds are the most vulnerable. They get taken first especially during settling phase.


----------

